# Tank issues?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have my betta in a 2 1/2 gallon hex and today his tank has gotten little white specks on it.... He has two live plants in there with him.

The white specks look like the small shavings off of a pencil erraser... just white. They are stuck to the acrylic. I was going to vaccum the rocks tommorrow (I usually do it on Tuesdays and Fridays) but the vaccum is shared between all of my tanks, I wanted to make sure that this isn't something I need to address first.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

white spots, sounds like ich to me.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Are there white spots on the fish? I dont think that ich is visible to the naked eye in its cyst form, someone correct me if im wrong. Are you sure its not just an air bubble?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

No ich on the fish, it's been a few days and everything went away, may of just been bubbles.


----------

